# CarTen100 write up



## lozcs (14 May 2013)

My cycle buddy entered the Carten100 on Saturday - luckily I was on holiday so couldn't make it 

Anyway, his brother's friend got friends to pledge pints of blood and emailed through this great write-up which you might enjoy...



> *Subject:* The Blood, The Bag and The Ugly
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> ...


----------



## Banjo (17 May 2013)

Great read.I did a ride in Gloucestershire on the same day. Last 30 miles was into that killer wind.Your 100 miles into it must have been seriously hard work.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 May 2013)

That's a great read, and a good idea to get people to donate blood.


----------



## lozcs (20 May 2013)

Banjo said:


> Great read.I did a ride in Gloucestershire on the same day. Last 30 miles was into that killer wind.Your 100 miles into it must have been seriously hard work.


 
*not me - although my mate said it was the hardest ride he's ever done....


----------



## Banjo (20 May 2013)

lozcs said:


> *not me - although my mate said it was the hardest ride he's ever done....


 By the time I read it all my feeble brain had forgotten it wasnt you doing the ride .first time Ive heard of being sponsored in blood donations though.


----------

